# Screenprinting on Neoprene?



## Aurium (Sep 19, 2006)

Just looking for some insight on Screenprinting on Neoprene? Is something that can be done or is a heat press thing?

Any help would be great!


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We screen print neoprene koozies. Just add a little puff and catalyst and send them down the dryer


----------



## artwistic (Jun 10, 2009)

studog79 said:


> We screen print neoprene koozies. Just add a little puff and catalyst and send them down the dryer


How about multi color on neoprene?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Try contacting your ink manufacturer and tell them what you want to do.


----------



## artwistic (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been doing some trial and error learning. I'm finding if I preheat the neoprene thru the dryer and then at the pallet with the spot for 7 seconds before imprinting the image seems to hold alignment better after flashes. Still very touch and go. You have to keep the neoprene hot because it expands as it heats and shrinks as it cools. 

I'm using Union Path inks. I'm considering trying a puff additive to increase opacity. Adhesion of the ink appears to be fine without nylobond. 

Cold peel transfers were a bust, the backing comes off as you release the press and the neoprene bunches, but returns to normal shape upon cooling. Thinking about trying to make a jig to hold the transfer and neoprene down upon release of the heat press, might work. I've seen a hat press with something similar. Pretty sure hot peel transfers would work fine on lighter colored neoprene but I'm printing on dark gray and black neoprene.

Oh, and foil application on neoprene... Forget it. The glue bleeds out as you press it making it unpredictable.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I really can't imagine that plastisol is a good choice for neoprene.


----------



## artwistic (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, you figure neoprene has a nylon liner on one or both sides which is great for 1 color images with plastisol. I'm thinking the proper way to do multi-color images would probably be with uv inks. If I had a uv flash and a uv dryer there would be no reason for heat warp or removing the material between colors to air dry. Of course this is equipment I lack. I did find a company that prints screen printed transfers for multi-color imprinting on neoprene can cozies and they claim to be using plastisol, but I think the neoprene cozies don't have the nylon liner.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I found this at Union Ink:



> Topic: Printing on Neoprene
> 
> Question: Do you have any ink that will stick to neoprene wet suits?
> 
> Answer: Most neoprene wet suits have a lycra-blended fabric laminated to at least one side of the neoprene. You can print on that surface. For the best results, use Union Ink's Gloss Athletic Gloss (PATH) following the instructions in the PATH Technical Data Sheet. If you have to print directly on unlaminated neoprene,* send us a sample and our lab will test the material to determine the best ink and printing methods*.


----------



## MarketMan (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for trying to contact me. I have enough content to get your message now. I would like to continue this discussion for resourcing someone who can print our patented camo on a #4 plastic bottle or on neoprene. We have a market for it and are trying to make connections for this. thank you

Richard Lientz
4044227882
[email protected]


----------

